#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Online advertising- Is it effective?

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Especially in the last 15 years, the Internet has played a major role in offering a wide variety of opportunities for advertisers to advertise their products and services.
Many forms of advertising (such as blogging and social media marketing) are free online tools that can be used to reach a wide target market. 

PDF files of brochures can be uploaded to websites for consumers to download. 

Newsletters can be emailed to a large target audience. Webinars can be hosted to reach a wide variety of consumers.

What is your idea on the effectiveness of the online advertising?

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> Especially in the last 15 years, the Internet has played a major role in offering a wide variety of opportunities for advertisers to advertise their products and services.
> Many forms of advertising (such as blogging and social media marketing) are free online tools that can be used to reach a wide target market. 
> 
> PDF files of brochures can be uploaded to websites for consumers to download. 
> 
> Newsletters can be emailed to a large target audience. Webinars can be hosted to reach a wide variety of consumers.
> 
> What is your idea on the effectiveness of the online advertising?


Yes, it is very effective since most of the people spend time online and more customers ca be targetted online as they spend more time on that.

----------

